# Cancun



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Any one have any suggestions on a charter boat out of cancun... Looking for sails and whites and thinking about wasabi charters out of playa del Carmen


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I've fished the drop in front of Playa del Carmen back in the day but we were running over from Cozumel every day. Bite used to be best in April. We caught fish there......mostly sails but not huge numbers. It was beautiful then. No hotels, no cruise ships and deserted beaches all the way to Tulum in the south and back to Cancun in the north.

Most of the best sailfishing, these days, is north of Isla Mujures and the best time is Feb. through March. 

All that being said, you should still be able to catch billfish there; especially, if you are going there for some other reason. When are you going? What is your primary reason for going? If it is only to catch billfish, I would wait a month and go to Cap Cana in the Dominican Republic. Better fish. Plenty of Blue Marlin, White Marlin.......Sailfish, not so much. Feel free to PM me if you have any more specific questions. I have not heard of Wasabi Charters...sorry. One last thing. If you are going for family vacation and only have a day or so to fish, local crews are very good and not so expensive as US based boats and crews. I used to use a Capt. that was 16 years old and had a crew that was younger than him. Point is, these local guys have lots of experience from an early age and taught me a lot of tricks. They were using hollow core Dacron spices back in the early 70s.


----------

